

Costco names Citi, Visa as new credit card partners after AmEx deal ends - betadreamer
http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-costco-visa-20150302-story.html

======
richsherwood
I wonder if this affects the deal Costco reached with MasterCard in Canada.
When the Amex deal fell through they made a deal with MasterCard to issue
their own Costco-branded MasterCard. In Canada at least, that was the main
reason people had an Amex card. Smart move by MasterCard and Now Visa in the
US to nab that contract up as soon as it fell through.

